# Excessive Twitching?



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

So i have just noticed lately while im holding harlow that she will lay still and twitch, and make some sort of sound.. Is that them coughing? I suspect a URI... or is there something seriously wrong? Everything else seems fine, Shes a good weight, eyes are clear, eats normally and drinks normally, runs on her wheel every night.. Hasnt been a drastic change in temperature or anything..

We belive (Since we bought her from a pet shop a few months ago) That she is about 6 months old..maybe a bit more.


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

I've read about hedgehogs twitching somewhere around here. Dewey twitches sometimes for no apparent reason as well. I believe someone said that their hedgehog might be masturbating (haha), but I don't really remember. I think someone else said that it might just be a hedgehog thang. Hahaha. 

I hope that helps in some way...


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Almost all of mine do that twitchy thing, too. I thought I read somewhere that they do it when they are content and relaxing, but I don't remember where I read that. It's probably nothing to worry about, but I'm no expert!


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Maisy twitches too. Its almost always while shes snuggled up and happy. Maybe shes dreaming?  I know dogs twitch in their sleep!


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Okay great, Thanks guys! This helps a lot. I was very concerned.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

My female hogs do this twitching with a subtle sound too. It concerned me at first because I thought maybe it was like a "heaving" or something of the sort, but when I would put my hand gently on their back end, they would stop immediately (and not from being startled as I was not met with raised quills or huffing). I don't know if this is them being content exactly, but it does seem to happen when they have settled in one spot on my tummy or lap - so it is a good hypothesis.

The masturbation side of twitching with my male is more of a "butt-wag" rather than a twitch. Males seems to contort their bodies and such when doing their "thing".

*edited for error in misspelling of word


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine does it too.  When I first got her, it freaked me out because I thought she was having convulsions under her blanket. Then I'd lift it up and she just looked at me like "yea, what? nothing to see here." So now I just ignore it. She does it most when she's kind of getting snuggled under a blanket and does it a little less than she did as a baby.


----------

